# stopping 2 cockatiels from breeding



## SnowballTheTiel (Sep 23, 2018)

my cockatiels have mated a good amount of times and the female never produced eggs, witch made wonder why. I searched up on it and found out the bad things that can happen if a young bird lays eggs. I have no idea how old the female is, i got her 7 months ago, tamed, from a breeder and i never asked how old she was. Looking at her her, she has pretty good looking feet not scratchy so im assuming she is very young still. I searched up ways to stop breeding and i got a few answers. I cannot simulate nighttime early as the cage is huge and i cant move it to a quiet room so it would be dark with the sounds of other animals outside or the sound of me walking around or an appliance. I also dont want to separate cages because the only other cage i have is VERY small, missing a bottom, and im sure it would make the bird in it upset. I figured the only way to stop is doing something with their food so the birds will think its a different season. I got mixed answers. some sites said not to feed them greens and some said to feed it. I dont know what to feed them and in what quantity. Currently they are eating Rowdybush pellets, Romaine lettuce, and sometimes millet out of my hand. What can i do with their food or any other way to prevent breeding.

Also when i see them mate, can i forcibly stop it by trying to take one off of the other?


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

Knowing the age of the female is pretty important according to our avian vet. She should be at least 18 months old to breed without possible issue. If you don't want them to breed (which is natural ) simply keep them in separate cages and let them out one at a time.


----------



## Wulvena (Jun 9, 2016)

A lot of times the pairs will mate without laying eggs if you don't provide a place the female deems a good nesting place. If you see her hanging around in the bottom of the cage a lot, in a corner like she's trying to hide, you might want to separate the pair.


----------

